# Looking for some help info on Bear Grizzly II



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a Bear Grizzly II that was my first compound. The serial # is G-14192. It has a tag on one of the limbs that says 50-55-60 and the 30 inch draw is checked off. The bow has a green riser with green laminated wood limbs. It has 2 small wheels maybe 1 1/2 inches in diameter # 16480 on top and #16481 on the bottom. The cable is steel coated with vinyl and the string is in good shape. What would be the value of something like this? Is it a collectable item? Thanks for any help anyone can give me. JJT


----------

